

Protecting personal data in online services [pdf] - gmac
http://ico.org.uk/~/media/documents/library/Data_Protection/Research_and_reports/protecting-personal-data-in-online-services-learning-from-the-mistakes-of-others.pdf

======
IDrive
Hey Folks. Thomas at IDrive Online Backup here. The privacy of our customers
is very important to us. So we not only offer military-grade 256-bit AES
encryption, but a private key option so that only the user has access to their
data. Using a service with this kind of security is so essential today. Not
enough people realize how to best protect themselves. Stay safe!

